# Oklahoma Joe Highland Smoker



## boomerangg22

I just bought a Oklahoma Joe Highland 879 sq in Smoker. Was pretty excited about it. I got it for 268 at walmart. Then i read the review on it here, wish I would of read it before hand. Oh well I guess I'm no pro so hope it'll do me good.


----------



## phatbac

Don't fret, that's a good smoker to start with. i have used much worst smokers and made good eats. It is gonna leak smoke unless you seal it up with some mods. but it will teach you how to do some offset smoking. I dont know if this is your first smoke or are you graduating up a little but i think there are plenty of people who make good food on an OKJ. for the price point it actually pretty good piece of equipment. keep it a year or few and get really good with it and when you decide to go with higher end (Yoder, horizon, custom, etc,) you wont near as much learning curve.

Make sure you search on here for Oklahoma Joe's mods and you will be good shape.

Congrats, don't be down you got a new smoker, and that's always a good day!

Happy Smoking

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## SmokinAl

Plenty of guys on here with that smoker.

It's the pitmaster, not the pit that makes good Q!

Al


----------



## phatbac

SmokinAl said:


> Plenty of guys on here with that smoker.
> 
> It's the pitmaster, not the pit that makes good Q!
> 
> Al


----------



## hardcookin

It will be some work, but they put out some good Q. Just maintain a clean burning fire.


----------



## boomerangg22

Thanks everybody for the reassurance but I canceled the purchase. Wife wasn't to happy I bought it with Christmas and all, made things real tight. Hopefully I can save up and get a better one this spring. Getting laid off in two weeks for the winter, I'm hoping to get some smoking in. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Guess the brinkman will have to do.


----------



## dabuttsmoker

I know you cancelled your order but maybe this will help for when you are looking again.

I love my OKJ Highland Smoker. I especially love I found it on a winter clearance at Walmart for $150.00. After a few Mods it works great and turns out some amazing BBQ. I agree with what SmokinAl said above, it is the pit master, not the pit. Not that I am a pitmaster or expert by any means, I'm still learning on every smoke, but there are guys out there who build smokers out of old dishwashers and refrigerators and turn out some amazing results. Remember where BBQ started, poor people with nothing, smoking cuts of meat that nobody else wanted to eat, on whatever they could piece together to do it.   

As far as Mods on mine, I moved the smoke stack down about 6" to just below the grate. Used fire rope (wood stove gasket) on all the firebox seals, put lava lock gasket on the cooking chamber, and added a stainless steel heat plate that holds a water pan at the outlet of the fire box. It maintains a pretty even temp across the fire box now. Fortunately I work at a company that has a metal shop and a welder.  

I will say that smoke management at lower temps can be a bit tricky, but once you get the hang of it  works great. I’m going to post though and see if anyone has any tips.


----------



## boomerangg22

dabuttsmoker said:


> I know you cancelled your order but maybe this will help for when you are looking again.
> 
> I love my OKJ Highland Smoker. I especially love I found it on a winter clearance at Walmart for $150.00. After a few Mods it works great and turns out some amazing BBQ. I agree with what SmokinAl said above, it is the pit master, not the pit. Not that I am a pitmaster or expert by any means, I'm still learning on every smoke, but there are guys out there who build smokers out of old dishwashers and refrigerators and turn out some amazing results. Remember where BBQ started, poor people with nothing, smoking cuts of meat that nobody else wanted to eat, on whatever they could piece together to do it.
> 
> As far as Mods on mine, I moved the smoke stack down about 6" to just below the grate. Used fire rope (wood stove gasket) on all the firebox seals, put lava lock gasket on the cooking chamber, and added a stainless steel heat plate that holds a water pan at the outlet of the fire box. It maintains a pretty even temp across the fire box now. Fortunately I work at a company that has a metal shop and a welder.
> 
> I will say that smoke management at lower temps can be a bit tricky, but once you get the hang of it  works great. I’m going to post though and see if anyone has any tips.


I was in Walmart today and they still have it. It is listed as out of stock on line. Maybe I can keep an eye on it and it'll get marked down too. 150 is sure lot better then 268. Been looking and looking at smokers and dang they are costly. I wanted one that runs on pellets but they are way out there.


----------

